# Мобильная связь > Мобильный контент >  [Android] Zombie Derby

## kikorik

*ZOMBIE DERBY*

*Разработчик:* Herocraft
*Язык интерфейса*: multi/rus
*Системные требования*: Android OS 2.3+
*Цена:* FREE(бесплатно)
*Год выпуска*: 2013 г.
*Версия игры*: 1.0.2
*Размер игры*: 30 mb
*Категория игры*: Аркады, Гонки
*Рейтинг на маркете*: 4,2

  
_
Настоящие мужчины решают проблемы просто – пушками и крутыми тачками. Особенно, если вокруг – зомби.
 Крутая графика! 4 мощные тачки! Зомби! Все это, и даже больше, есть в Zombie Derby. А ты готов к апокалипсису?_

    

*Дополнительные ссылки:*
f-bit
uploading.com
Яндекс.Диск
sendfile
dropbox
mediafire

----------

Завр (02.04.2014)

----------


## kikorik

*Cecevin*, После обновления - очень даже гуд! Оптимизацию намутили, рекламы меньше. Сначала поставил просто, чтоб проверить работоспособность, а через некоторое время понял, что не успокоюсь, пока не пройду. Игра научила меня
беречь бензин ))

----------


## Gamerr

Да, согласен, убить иногда время очень ничего вариант.

----------


## Завр

поделитесь фишками игры плиз

----------

